# I will win



## rushalaim

победю? побежу? (1л.; ед.ч.; буд.вр.)


----------



## Orlin

Мне кажется, что _побежу_ правильно, но я никогда не видел или слышал это слово и всегда сказал бы _Я выиграю_.


----------



## morzh

У слова "победить" нет будущего времени в 1-м лице ед. ч..

Если нужно будущее с корнем от "победить", говорят "я одержу победу". Или заменяют "побью/выиграю/обыграю" и т.д.


----------



## rushalaim

orlin said:


> но я никогда не видел или слышал это слово


я слышал 


morzh said:


> У слова "победить" нет будущего времени в 1-м лице ед. ч..


Поэты знают язык лучше учёных, и являются практиками в большей степени. Один из великих русских поэтов ХХ-го века Владимир Высоцкий спел "...победю". Но я не знаю, может быть это была его шутка?
http://www.kulichki.com/vv/pesni/v-korolevstve-gde-vse.html


----------



## Aranjuez

rushalaim said:


> я слышал
> 
> Поэты знают язык лучше учёных, и являются практиками в большей степени. Один из великих русских поэтов ХХ-го века Владимир Высоцкий спел "...победю". Но я не знаю, может быть это была его шутка?
> http://www.kulichki.com/vv/pesni/v-korolevstve-gde-vse.html



Я практически сто процентов уверена, что это - ироничное использование этой формы) Глагол "победить" - один из типичных представителей недостаточных глаголов..


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Хорошо быть медведем, ура!
Хорошо быть медведем, ура!
Побежу… нет, победю!
Победю я жару и мороз,
Лишь бы медом был вымазан нос!
Победю… нет, побежду!
Побежду я любую беду,
Лишь бы были все лапки в меду!..

(c)

The correct form should be побежу, as in similar verbs, but the philologists tell us that neither of the three forms победю/побежу/побежду is correct, and that one should circumvent this form by a paraphrase.


----------



## Mtasya

There is NO form for verb "победить" in 1 person, singular. Never. As Aranjuez said it is a defective verb. (what is a defective verb general info in English http://en.academic.ru/dic.nsf/enwiki/228211 ; in Russian about Russian http://lik-bez.com/board/morfologija/glagol/lico_chislo_i_rod_glagola/25-1-0-162 or http://www.lingvotech.com/lizorodglagol) 
Недостаточные глаголы не имеют полного набора форм по тем или иным причинам. Некоторые глаголы не имеют формы 1-го лица ед. числа, так как они затруднительны Для произношения: победить, убедить, переубедить, разубедить, очутиться, ощутить, затмить, дерзить и др. В тех случаях, когда всё-таки необходимо употребить форму 1-го лица этих глаголов, прибегают к описательному способу; должен победить, хочу убедить, могу очутиться. (из лингвотеки, ссылка выше)

And if you open any dictionary, including on-line slovari.yandex.ru or gramota.ru you will see *ПОБЕДИ'ТЬ, 1 л. не употр., ди́шь, сов. (к побеждать), кого-что.* (http://slovari.yandex.ru/победить/Толковый словарь Ушакова/Победить/)

And about that Winnie the Pooh song - I personally love it but would never take it seriously. It is all a joke, game of words about the fact that there is *no form for победить in 1 p.*, sing. and the narrator is trying to find it.


----------



## rushalaim

Mtasya said:


> There is NO form for verb "победить" in 1 person, singular. Never.


*Mtasya*, благодарю за интересные ссылки!
Но я не согласен с Вашим утверждением о том, что нет формы 1-го лица, ед.ч., буд.вр. Как же так, глагол есть, а формы нет? Недоразвитый язык какой-то... Но язык ведь развивается постоянно ("современные веяния" лингвистов: кофе-ОНО, параш*у*т, ж*у*ри, ж*А*люзи...). Может быть поэтому поэты "нащупывают" выход.
Кстати а этот эффективный новый глагол "пылесосить=сосать пыль [пылесосом]" не имеет той же формы 1л., ед.ч., буд.вр. также? я говорю -сошу в моей речи. (лингвисты - не "последняя инстанция". учёные - всего-навсего секретари.)


----------



## dec-sev

rushalaim said:


> *...*
> Но я не согласен с Вашим утверждением о том, что нет формы 1-го лица, ед.ч., буд.вр. Как же так, глагол есть, а формы нет? Недоразвитый язык какой-то... Но язык ведь развивается постоянно


 Представьте, что вы едете на машине, а впереди знак "кирпич". И вы рассуждаете таким образом: "Как же так, въезд запрещен, если дорога есть?"
Если иносказательно, то дороги -- это слова, а дорожные знаки -- это правила русского языка. Сказать "победю" -- это все равно, что проехать под кирпич -- можно, но не по правилам.


rushalaim said:


> "современные веяния" лингвистов: кофе-ОНО


 Я заметил, что слово "кофе" может увести ветку в офф-топик 


rushalaim said:


> ...Один из великих русских поэтов ХХ-го века Владимир Высоцкий спел "...победю". Но я не знаю, может быть это была его шутка?


Я было подумал, что вы пошутили. Ну что не знаете, шутка это или нет. Я впервые услышал эту песню, когда мне было лет 10. Сейчас не припомню, но думаю, что уже тогда я был "практически сто процентов уверен" , что "победю" употреблено в шутку. Кстати, вы слышали, чтобы Высоцкий в серьёзных песнях, например в песнях о войне, использовал "победю"?


----------



## rushalaim

dec-sev said:


> Представьте, что вы едете на машине, а впереди знак "кирпич". И вы рассуждаете таким образом: "Как же так, въезд запрещен, если дорога есть?"
> Если иносказательно, то дороги -- это слова, а дорожные знаки -- это правила русского языка. Сказать "победю" -- это все равно, что проехать под кирпич -- можно, но не по правилам.


Если пораспустить тех, которые развешивают "кирпичи", дорога будет свободна. Уверен, "аварий" будет меньше, если будут вообще. 


> ...но думаю, что уже тогда я был "практически сто процентов уверен" , что "победю" употреблено в шутку


Рад, что Вы такой уверенный (но думы Высоцкого мог знать только он сам, не так ли?).


> Кстати, вы слышали, чтобы Высоцкий в серьёзных песнях, например в песнях о войне, использовал "победю"?


Зависит от размера.


----------



## Aranjuez

А по-моему аварии и происходят потому, что некоторые люди считают себя вправе нарушать правила. Давайте отменим все нормы орфоэпии, орфографии - пусть каждый "ездит" как хочет  Вот только трудно представить, на что будет похож русский язык. Не вижу абсолютно никакого смысла в этой дискуссии. Есть правило, которому учат на уроках стилистики русского языка. Зачем же Вы, rushalaim, сейчас пытаетесь поставить его под сомнение?


rushalaim said:


> Рад, что Вы такой уверенный (но думы Высоцкого мог знать только он сам, не так ли?).


По-моему, Вы сейчас спорите только ради спора..


rushalaim said:


> Зависит от размера.


Пример можете привести?


----------



## rushalaim

aranjuez said:


> А по-моему аварии и происходят потому, что некоторые люди считают себя вправе нарушать правила. Давайте отменим все нормы орфоэпии, орфографии - пусть каждый "ездит" как хочет


"Некоторые" люди, поэты, нарушают Ваши правила СОЗНАТЕЛЬНО, и создают достойные произведения. Если бы Владимир Семёнович Высоцкий "служил" бы лингвистом, русская культура была бы беднее.


> Вот только трудно представить, на что будет похож русский язык.


А на что он [изык рускава] похож сейчас?


> Пример можете привести?


Я привёл пример в начале темы.


----------



## Aranjuez

Не надо сейчас пытаться перевести разговор в другое русло. В начале темы Вы задали вопрос: как правильно - победю или побежу? Вам ответили, что согласно общепринятым нормам русского языка, ни то ни другое не является правильным, и привели пример правильного употребеления формы 1 л. ед.ч. будущего времени этого глагола. Если Вы изначально хотели свести дискуссию к Высоцкому, то и надо было задавать вопрос по-другому - у Высоцкого я слышал то и то..И Вам бы ответили, что это - намеренное использование неправильной формы с целью добиться комического эффекта. 


rushalaim said:


> "Некоторые" люди, поэты, нарушают Ваши правила СОЗНАТЕЛЬНО, и создают достойные произведения.


Никто и не спорит   Только нарушают они их в стилистических целях и отнюдь не претендуют на то, чтобы эти "нарушения" были внесены в словари.  


rushalaim said:


> Я привёл пример в начале темы.


Это какой? победю? побежу? (1л.; ед.ч.; буд.вр.)? И какое отношение этот пример имеет к стихотворному размеру?


----------



## rushalaim

Aranjuez said:


> Не надо сейчас пытаться перевести разговор в другое русло.


 кто переводит?


> ...и привели пример правильного употребеления формы 1 л. ед.ч. будущего времени этого глагола


Вы привели? Мне помнится, Вы утверждали, такой формы не существует.


> Если Вы изначально хотели свести дискуссию к Высоцкому, то и надо было задавать вопрос по-другому - у Высоцкого я слышал то и то..И Вам бы ответили, что это - намеренное использование неправильной формы с целью добиться комического эффекта.


Об этом был мой вопрос. "комического эффекта"? Комического-не комического, но эффект налицо. В устах Высоцкого язык оживает, ему плевать на Ваши правила. Это же поэт, и Вы не загоните его в "рамки"!
И спустя какое-то время, когда та или иная форма признаётся учёными,  Вы с такой же убеждённостью будете доказывать то, что сейчас отрицаете. 


> ...и отнюдь не претендуют на то, чтобы эти "нарушения" были внесены в словари


Полагаю поэты менее всего думают о словарях. 


> Это какой? победю? побежу? (1л.; ед.ч.; буд.вр.)? И какое отношение этот пример имеет к стихотворному размеру?


Мой пример:
http://www.kulichki.com/vv/pesni/v-korolevstve-gde-vse.html
К стихотворному размеру мой пример имеет прямое отношение. ведь это стихи, не так ли?


----------



## morzh

rushalaim said:


> я слышал
> 
> Поэты знают язык лучше учёных, и являются практиками в большей степени. Один из великих русских поэтов ХХ-го века Владимир Высоцкий спел "...победю". Но я не знаю, может быть это была его шутка?
> http://www.kulichki.com/vv/pesni/v-korolevstve-gde-vse.html




Is this a joke or are you serious? (I mean about poets etc etc).

Why confuse people? It is well-know fact (and not my personal opinion) what I have stated above. There is no formal 1-st person sing. future form of "победить". It is used "победю" ONLY as a joke/humorous, NEVER as a literate form.


As (i hope) a final note - here's an excerpt and the link to the answer by Offical Gramota.ru (справочная института Русского языка) service.
If the topic is not shown - enter search by "победить" кеы.

*Ответ справочной службы русского языка*
*http://www.gramota.ru/spravka/buro/search_answer/?s=%EF%EE%E1%E5%E4%E8%F2%FC
*
*Вопрос № 261041* 


1. возможно ли в письменной речи: "всех победю",если нет,то как правильно?
_annet_​ *Ответ справочной службы русского языка*
В неграмотной речи это встречается. Правильно: _смогу всех победить._


_2. _
*Вопрос № 260889* 


ПОДСКАЖИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА,КАК ПРАВИЛЬНО НАПИСАТЬ В БУДУЮЩЕМ ВРЕМЕНИ СЛОВО ПОБЕДИТЬ.....Я (ПОБЕДЮ,ПОБЕЖУ ИЛИ ПОБЕЖДУ)???? ЗА РАНЕЕ СПАСИБО)))

_V@ly@_​ *Ответ справочной службы русского языка*
Нормативной формы не существует. Возможна только описательная конструкция: _я одержу победу_.​

*Вопрос № 257882* 


как сказать: я победю или одержу победу?
_miss ola_​ *Ответ справочной службы русского языка*
Можно сказать: _смогу победить, одержу победу_.​

*Вопрос № 255428* 


Добрый вечер! Будьте добры, помогите поставить точку, если это возможно. Существует ли будущее время для первого лица единственного числа у глагола "побеждать"? Большое спасибо!
_Либеров _​ *Ответ справочной службы русского языка*
От глагола _победить _форма 1-го лица ед. числа не образуется, следует использовать описательную конструкцию:_ одержу победу, смогу победить._​


----------



## Aranjuez

rushalaim said:


> Вы привели?


Пример привела не я, а другие участники форума. Я и не писала, что я привела пример.


rushalaim said:


> Мне помнится, Вы утверждали, такой формы не существует.


 Да, я назвала этот глагол недостаточным, к счастью, мое мнение разделяют многие. Не надо придираться к словам: формы нет, но есть другие способы выразить идею будущего времени, которыми другие участники (не я) с Вами поделились.


rushalaim said:


> Об этом был мой вопрос. "комического эффекта"? Комического-не комического, но эффект налицо. В устах Высоцкого язык оживает, ему плевать на Ваши правила. Это же поэт, и Вы не загоните его в "рамки"!
> И спустя какое-то время, когда та или иная форма признаётся учёными, Вы с такой же убеждённостью будете доказывать то, что сейчас отрицаете.


 Слишком пафосно и оффтопик.


rushalaim said:


> Мой пример:
> http://www.kulichki.com/vv/pesni/v-k...e-gde-vse.html
> К стихотворному размеру мой пример имеет прямое отношение. ведь это стихи, не так ли?


 Помилуйте, Вас спросили, слышали ли Вы, чтобы Высоцкий в серьезных песнях использовал форму "победю", Вы ответили, что это зависит от размера. Каким образом это может зависеть от размера?
Засим я лично ставлю точку, т.к. эта дискуссия меня уже утомила. Хотите - дождитесь мнения других участников


----------



## rushalaim

morzh said:


> There is no formal 1-st person sing. future form of "победить". It is used "победю" ONLY as a joke/humorous, NEVER as a literate form.


Now it available! Since the Poet used that form in his poem. And from this given time this form became literate.
(ten years ago coffee-IT was colloquial also. But now-admissible.)


----------



## Mtasya

То, что мы - носители языка, не даёт нам право над ним издеваться, а наоборот, обязывает следить за своей речью (как устной, так и письменной). Вы же, когда изучаете английский, не придумываете новые формы для глаголов. Вот "can", например, в 3-ем лице ед.ч.  не имеет типичного окончания "s", но Вы же не выдумываете "he cans", а заучиваете правильный вариант. Тоже самое и в русском. 
Про поэтов: поэты и писатели прекрасно владеют языком, что позволяет им в единичных случаях некоторые правила намеренно (!) нарушать для большей экспрессивности. 
И напоследок: этот форум - лингвистический, создан, чтобы помогать людям, изучающим русский язык, давайте не будем их путать. Учат всегда литературную норму, а не разговорный вариант. И так как форум, повторяю, лингвистический, давайте придерживаться правил и норм великого и могучего, чтобы он и впредь носил своё звание заслуженно.


----------



## morzh

rushalaim said:


> Now it available! Since the Poet used that form in his poem. And from this given time this form became literate.
> (ten years ago coffee-IT was colloquial also. But now-admissible.)




I give up.


----------



## rushalaim

mtasya said:


> То, что мы - носители языка, не даёт нам право над ним издеваться, а наоборот, обязывает следить за своей речью (как устной, так и письменной). Вы же, когда изучаете английский, не придумываете новые формы для глаголов. Вот "can", например, в 3-ем лице ед.ч.  не имеет типичного окончания "s", но Вы же не выдумываете "he cans", а заучиваете правильный вариант. Тоже самое и в русском.


Неужели Вы хотите сказать, что сейчас в английском не появляются новые слова? (вопрос риторический как Вы понимаете)


> Про поэтов: поэты и писатели прекрасно владеют языком, что позволяет им в единичных случаях некоторые правила намеренно (!) нарушать для большей экспрессивности


...Образуя новые (совершенно новые, см. Пушкина и др.) слова, изменяя ударения под размер (писатели, поэты самого начала ХХ-го века)...


> давайте не будем их путать. Учат всегда литературную норму, а не разговорный вариант


Откровенный ш-а-б-л-о-н! То, что для Вас норма, для меня закоснелая форма, булыжник, мёртвая формация. Нет творчества.


> И так как форум, повторяю, лингвистический, давайте придерживаться правил и норм великого и могучего, чтобы он и впредь носил своё звание заслуженно.


Что за менторский тон! Я не считаю русский язык ни "великим" ни "могучим". Русский язык такой же как другие отсталый и "сырой". Т.е. "живой", а значит будет развиваться далее.


----------



## rushalaim

Mtasya said:


> Учат всегда литературную норму, а не разговорный вариант. И так как форум, повторяю, лингвистический, давайте придерживаться правил и норм великого и могучего, чтобы он и впредь носил своё звание заслуженно.


Наверно Ваши слова относятся к обсуждаемой соседней теме "пшол нах" и им подобным, как Вы сказали "литературную норму". 
По-моему темы т.н. "литературной нормы" - это язык зла. Мои знакомые даже не упоминают вслух такие слова (тогда как тут они обсуждаются и советуются иностранцам).


----------



## cyanista

*Mod note*

Как уже справедливо было замечено выше, этот форум предназначен прежде всего для вопросов людей, изучающих русский язык (или переводящих с/на него). Мы отнюдь не запрещаем обсуждать сложные и спорные вопросы русского языка, которые зачастую задаются носителями языка. 

Но: изредка на задаваемые вопросы изначально ожидается определенный ответ, впоследствии преподносящийся тем же человеком как бесспорный. Эта категория вопросов определенно не отвечает принятым в форуме критериям осмысленных и полезных для будущих пользователей дискуссий.

Из вышеизложенных причин не вижу смысла в продолжении столь однобокого дебата.

cyanista (модератор)


----------

